# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  دومسیر متفاوت در انتخاب رشته!کدوم!؟

## GUST

سلام
دوستان من واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم! رشته مورد علاقه خودم تو شهر خودم تا 1500 منطقه میگیره!
میانگین ترازم 5000 هست !
فکر نکنم امسال بتونم خودمو به 1500 منطقه برسونم
از طرفی به دانشگاه گیلان علاقه دارم
چون شماله بارون میاد هواش خوبه :Yahoo (4): 
از طرفی نمیدونم اونجا خوابگاه ها چطوره ! حوصله آدم سر میره یا نه
بازی آنلاین میشه کرد!؟اینترنت دارن؟ :Yahoo (4): 
ماشین چی!؟ پارکینگ داری تو خوابگاه!؟
مدرکش معتبره ؟
از یک ور دیگه هم تک پسرم  :Yahoo (2): مامان بابام بدون من چیکار کنن؟
نمیدونم بمونم سال دیگه و سعی خودمو برای رتبه 1500 بکنم یا همین امسال به رتبه زیر 10.000 قانع بشم و راهی رشت بشم!؟
نظرتون چیه دوستان؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

همه دوس دارن بیان بابل و بابلسر تو میخوای بری گیلان ؟  :Yahoo (21):  تازه دانشگاه مازندارن مهتبر تره...

پیشن خودت چند چند کن دیگ برای من دانشگاه و شهر از رشته مهم تره..
مثلا 40% دانشگاه 40%شهر 20% رشته

----------


## laleh74

به شخصه میگم رشت نیا..من دارم از اینجا میرم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## GUST

> به شخصه میگم رشت نیا..من دارم از اینجا میرم


آخی کجا میری منم بیام ! :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## GUST

> همه دوس دارن بیان بابل و بابلسر تو میخوای بری گیلان ؟  تازه دانشگاه مازندارن مهتبر تره...
> 
> پیشن خودت چند چند کن دیگ برای من دانشگاه و شهر از رشته مهم تره..
> مثلا 40% دانشگاه 40%شهر 20% رشته


چرا مازندران؟!

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> چرا مازندران؟!


چون معتبر تره... 

الانم وقت این صحبت ها نیست تو حاشیه نرو...
این حرفا وقتی کارنامت اومد بزن

----------


## laleh74

> آخی کجا میری منم بیام !


مازندران
تهران
تبریز
رشت
شیراز
اصفهان
گرگان
اردبیل

این انتخاب رشتمه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## GUST

> مازندران
> تهران
> تبریز
> رشت
> شیراز
> اصفهان
> گرگان
> اردبیل
> 
> این انتخاب رشتمه


مازندران دانشگاهش چطوره؟! :Yahoo (110):

----------


## laleh74

> مازندران دانشگاهش چطوره؟!


خوبه سلام میرسونه :Yahoo (4): 

دوستام اونجان میگن خوبه

----------


## GUST

> خوبه سلام میرسونه
> 
> دوستام اونجان میگن خوبه


آخه دانشگاه گیلان رنکش بهتره

----------


## Ali.psy

> مازندران
> تهران
> تبریز
> رشت
> شیراز
> اصفهان
> گرگان
> اردبیل
> 
> این انتخاب رشتمه


سلام..

از اینا که بجز مازندران و اردبیل بقیه رنک بهتری دارن..انشاالله اونا برید :Yahoo (15): ....زمان انتخاب رشته بحث مفصل و زیاده :Yahoo (1):

----------


## laleh74

> سلام..
> 
> از اینا که بجز مازندران و اردبیل بقیه رنک بهتری دارن..انشاالله اونا برید....زمان انتخاب رشته بحث مفصل و زیاده



مازندران چون با آب و هواش سازگارم :Yahoo (4): 
اردبیل رو از ناچاری..دوس ندارم :Yahoo (21): 

امیدوارم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## GUST

بچه ها من چه کنم!؟

----------


## Ali.psy

> مازندران چون با آب و هواش سازگارم
> اردبیل رو از ناچاری..دوس ندارم
> 
> امیدوارم


از اون لحاظ اب و هوا خب هرجور صلاحتونه+کیفیت هم مهم تره و البته به رتبه مهمه که بعدا بحث میکنیم..

اردبیل اره در کل سخته برای شما...حالا بقیه مواردش بماند که بدتر میکنه و بهتره از لیست حذف شه..

من خودمم نزدم :Yahoo (100):

----------


## mina.ha

همدان  هم خوبه

----------


## mina.ha

هنوز که قطعی نشده|:

----------


## Ali.psy

> بچه ها من چه کنم!؟


دوست عزیز منطقی ترین راه اینه که تا بعد کنکور و تخمین رتبت صبر نی..چون طبق تجربه خیلی چیزا بعد کنکور عوض میشه..بعدا حتما میگن دوستان... :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ali.psy

> همدان  هم خوبه


بوعلی همدان اره معمولیه..بد نیس..ولی بومی شهرهای اطراف خودشه

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

بیا شیراز پارکینگم نمیخای اینترنتم که حله ابوهواشم نیاز ب گفتن نیست
هیچ شهری توی ایرن توی تقویم روزی نداره ب اسم هشر خودش ولی شیراز ی هفته به نام هفته شیراز توی اردیبهشت اختصاص داده خودش :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## GUST

> بیا شیراز پارکینگم نمیخای اینترنتم که حله ابوهواشم نیاز ب گفتن نیست
> هیچ شهری توی ایرن توی تقویم روزی نداره ب اسم هشر خودش ولی شیراز ی هفته به نام هفته شیراز توی اردیبهشت اختصاص داده خودش


این که با فردوسی فرقی نداره ! تا 2600 میگیره ! فردوسی تا 1500

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> این که با فردوسی فرقی نداره ! تا 2600 میگیره ! فردوسی تا 1500


چه رشته ای مگه میخای
دانشگاه شیراز امکاناتش عالیه به قول دو تا دوستام که یکی پرستاری یکی پزشکین اونجا +دختر عموم که پزشکیه اونجا میگن بهشته :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## GUST

> چه رشته ای مگه میخای
> دانشگاه شیراز امکاناتش عالیه به قول دو تا دوستام که یکی پرستاری یکی پزشکین اونجا +دختر عموم که پزشکیه اونجا میگن بهشته


عمران :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> عمران


آها ریاضیی پ هیچی دادا 
در مورد دانگشاه صنعتیشو اینا خبر ندارم فقط گاهی کنارش رد میشم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## GUST

> چه رشته ای مگه میخای
> دانشگاه شیراز امکاناتش عالیه به قول دو تا دوستام که یکی پرستاری یکی پزشکین اونجا +دختر عموم که پزشکیه اونجا میگن بهشته


اولویت هام:
فردوسی 
صنعتی اصفهان
شیراز
گیلان

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> اولویت هام:
> فردوسی 
> صنعتی اصفهان
> شیراز
> گیلان


ببنیم این معدل کوفتی امروز چی میشه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## GUST

> ببنیم این معدل کوفتی امروز چی میشه


داداش این عکس امضات قضیه اش چیه!؟ این پسره خودتی؟

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> داداش این عکس امضات قضیه اش چیه!؟ این پسره خودتی؟


نه داداش کسی عکس عشقشو میذاره توی امضاش :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## GUST

> نه داداش کسی عکس عشقشو میذاره توی امضاش


بابا عشخی :Yahoo (4): 
 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): اون دوتا اصلا معروفن 
تو انجمن شدن رومئو و  ژولیت  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> بابا عشخی
> اون دوتا اصلا معروفن 
> تو انجمن شدن رومئو و  ژولیت


اون دوتا اصلا معروفن 
تو انجمن شدن رومئو و  ژولیت 

ترجمش کن :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Mr Sky

*شیراز و ص اصفهان از فردوسی بهترن.البته ص اصفهان از شیراز بهتره
.
.
.
ولی وژدانن دانشگاه شیراز از دور که نگاش میکنی خیلی قشنگه.....عکسشو تو نت ببینo_O
.
.
.
.
ولی چه سود که مهندسی پول نداره......به پزشک تو دوران سربازیشون 2/5m  بهشون میدن.تازع سربازی که نمیکنن..کسب تجربه هست.بعدم که حداقل 10m درامد رو دارن
.
.
.
.ولی مهندسی خوبیش اینه که میتونی از یه دانشگاه خوب پذیزش بگیری ولی چه سود بعدش دوباره باید برگردی ایران...بعدم که هیچ*

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> *شیراز و ص اصفهان از فردوسی بهترن.البته ص اصفهان از شیراز بهتره
> .
> .
> .
> ولی وژدانن دانشگاه شیراز از دور که نگاش میکنی خیلی قشنگه.....عکسشو تو نت ببینo_O
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


اول داداش همه که نمیتونن پزشک شن
هر کسی ی چیزی دوست داره دیشب پرفوسور سمیعی شبکه خبر روی خط بود میگفت ی نصیحت به تموم نوجوونا اگه رشته ای واسه پولش میخاین و میخاین برین برای کلاس و معروفیت هیچوقت موفق نمیشین 
باید رشته ای انتخاب کنین که عاشقشین
دوم ارادت داریم همشهری گلمون

----------


## GUST



----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط پسر آریایی


اول داداش همه که نمیتونن پزشک شن
هر کسی ی چیزی دوست داره دیشب پرفوسور سمیعی شبکه خبر روی خط بود میگفت ی نصیحت به تموم نوجوونا اگه رشته ای واسه پولش میخاین و میخاین برین برای کلاس و معروفیت هیچوقت موفق نمیشین 
باید رشته ای انتخاب کنین که عاشقشین
دوم ارادت داریم همشهری گلمون


پروفسور سمیعی یه چیزی واسه خودش گفت.....
تو همین انجمن دانشجو کارشناسی  برق فردوسی  ..تو سن 24 سالگی  دوباره کنکور تجربی داده الان گرگان دندون میخونه.....+ برق علم و صنعت+ مهندسی شیمی  علم صنعت..........انتظار داری بگه همتون برید پزشکی؟!
.
.
همشهری نیستیم ;-)*

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط java50





آمریکایه;-)..........البته مهندسشم آمریکایی بوده*

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> *پروفسور سمیعی یه چیزی واسه خودش گفت.....
> تو همین انجمن دانشجو کارشناسی  برق فردوسی  ..تو سن 24 سالگی  دوباره کنکور تجربی داده الان گرگان دندون میخونه.....+ برق علم و صنعت+ مهندسی شیمی  علم صنعت..........انتظار داری بگه همتون برید پزشکی؟!
> .
> .
> همشهری نیستیم ;-)*


ی پرفوسور میگن برا خودش گفته :Yahoo (21): 
 :Yahoo (35):

----------


## GUST

این عکسش فوتوشاپ نیست!؟

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط پسر آریایی


ی پرفوسور میگن برا خودش گفته



منظور اصلیم اینه که ...پروفسور نفسش از جای گرم بلند میشه;-).....در جریان مشکلات نیست*

----------


## Ali.psy

> *
> منظور اصلیم اینه که ...پروفسور نفسش از جای گرم بلند میشه;-).....در جریان مشکلات نیست*


حرفات درستن آقا سپهر ولی در کل نميشه گف چون مهندسی هيچي نميشی همه برن پزشکی چن سال بعدم ماشالا با این اوضاع انقدر پزشک و دندون هس که معلوم نيس چی به چيه

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Skinner





حرفات درستن آقا سپهر ولی در کل نميشه گف چون مهندسی هيچي نميشی همه برن پزشکی چن سال بعدم ماشالا با این اوضاع انقدر پزشک و دندون هس که معلوم نيس چی به چيه


رشته های پزشکی و دندان پ بدون شک با ورود بین الملل ها و تعهد وزارت بهداشت و دانشکده های جدید تا 10 سال آینده وضعشون نسبت به الان خراب تر میشه.....
.
ولی
رشته های مهندسی که الان وضعشون بده تا 10 سال آینده  بیشتر بد تر میشه پس این دلیل اصلا دلیل خوبی نیست
.
.
.
.
در ضمن تو ایران انتخاب رشته  اصلا بر اساس علاقه نیست تقریبا......مثلا خودم درسته که به مهندسی نسبت به پزشکی علاقه خیلی بیشتری دارم  ولی به رشته گرافیک و مهندسی کشاورزی و باغبانی بیشترین علاقه رو دارم ولی تا حالا خیلی درموردش فکر نکردم به خاطر پول......پس علاقه هم اصلا مطرح نیست...همه واسه پول یه رشته رو انتخاب میکنند*

----------


## Ali.psy

> *
> رشته های پزشکی و دندان پ بدون شک با ورود بین الملل ها و تعهد وزارت بهداشت و دانشکده های جدید تا 10 سال آینده وضعشون نسبت به الان خراب تر میشه.....
> .
> ولی
> رشته های مهندسی که الان وضعشون بده تا 10 سال آینده  بیشتر بد تر میشه پس این دلیل اصلا دلیل خوبی نیست
> .
> .
> .
> .
> در ضمن تو ایران انتخاب رشته  اصلا بر اساس علاقه نیست تقریبا......مثلا خودم درسته که به مهندسی نسبت به پزشکی علاقه خیلی بیشتری دارم  ولی به رشته گرافیک و مهندسی کشاورزی و باغبانی بیشترین علاقه رو دارم ولی تا حالا خیلی درموردش فکر نکردم به خاطر پول......پس علاقه هم اصلا مطرح نیست...همه واسه پول یه رشته رو انتخاب میکنند*


من در مورد صرفا علاقه بحثی نکردم...بله همه پزشک ودندان میشن و وضع بدتره ولی نه هر پزشکی خیلین ولی همه درمانگر موفق نمیشن دلیلشم مشخصه...هرچی خودت صلاح میدونی و ایندت دست خودته انشاالله عاقلانه و منطقیه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## h@m!d reza

> سلامدوستان من واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم! رشته مورد علاقه خودم تو شهر خودم تا 1500 منطقه میگیره!میانگین ترازم 5000 هست !فکر نکنم امسال بتونم خودمو به 1500 منطقه برسونماز طرفی به دانشگاه گیلان علاقه دارمچون شماله بارون میاد هواش خوبهاز طرفی نمیدونم اونجا خوابگاه ها چطوره ! حوصله آدم سر میره یا نهبازی آنلاین میشه کرد!؟اینترنت دارن؟ماشین چی!؟ پارکینگ داری تو خوابگاه!؟مدرکش معتبره ؟از یک ور دیگه هم تک پسرم مامان بابام بدون من چیکار کنن؟نمیدونم بمونم سال دیگه و سعی خودمو برای رتبه 1500 بکنم یا همین امسال به رتبه زیر 10.000 قانع بشم و راهی رشت بشم!؟نظرتون چیه دوستان؟


سلام...
 پست هارو كامل نخوندم ولي مي خواستم يه چيزي بگم...شما با ترازه 5500 مي خوايد زير 10.000 بشيد و بزاريد واس سال بعد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من پارسال با تراز حدودا 4900 با معدل 16/6 شدم 12000 (تاثير معدل هم مستقيم بود) شما از الآن بخونيد واقعا ميتونيد رتتبه دلخواهتون رو به دست بياريد چون قبلا هم خوب خونديد...

اينو يه پشت كنكوري بهتون داره ميگه...

----------


## -AMiN-

> همدان  هم خوبه


این اشتباه و نکنی بیای همدان  :Yahoo (21): 
اولا که فقط شیمی همدان خوبه بقیش خوب نیس از نظر خودم که همدانی ام
اب و هوای سردش و‌همه نمیتونن تحمل کنن !
من خودم تو فکر شهر دیگه م شیراز مشهد تبریز

----------


## Ali.psy

> این اشتباه و نکنی بیای همدان 
> اولا که فقط شیمی همدان خوبه بقیش خوب نیس از نظر خودم که همدانی ام
> اب و هوای سردش و‌همه نمیتونن تحمل کنن !
> من خودم تو فکر شهر دیگه م شیراز مشهد تبریز


درسته شهرهای منطقه آذربایجان و اطراف سرد تره.. ولی تبریزم سرده ها  :Yahoo (4): 
ولی به لحاظ کیفیت و رنک بالاتره آره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amintsh


این اشتباه و نکنی بیای همدان 
اولا که فقط شیمی همدان خوبه بقیش خوب نیس از نظر خودم که همدانی ام
اب و هوای سردش و‌همه نمیتونن تحمل کنن !
من خودم تو فکر شهر دیگه م شیراز مشهد تبریز


به شدت تایید میشه...یکی از آشنا ها حقوق همدان میخوند.میگفت استاد شیمیش خیلی خوبه.جزو یک درصد افرادی که به علم اضافه کردن
.
.
.
آب و هوای سرد که خیلی خوبه ....ولی در کل بجز شیمی اصلا خوب نیس
.
.
.بنظر من
 برای مهندسی فقط اینا خوبن تو ایران و ارزش رفتن دارن
1.شریف
2.امیرکبیر
3.تهران
4.ص اصفهان
5.علم و ص
6.شیراز
7.فردوسی
8.خواجه نصیر
.
.
واسه ارشد هم اپلای به یکی از 100 تا دانشگاه اول جهان........دکترا هم که فقط اکسفورد;-)
.
.
.
.
حال کردی چه انگیزه ای دادم.....البته همه با تلاش ممکنه*

----------


## KowsarDDC

*بازی آنلاینو پارکینگو خوب اومدی* :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## Ali.psy

> *
> به شدت تایید میشه...یکی از آشنا ها حقوق همدان میخوند.میگفت استاد شیمیش خیلی خوبه.جزو یک درصد افرادی که به علم اضافه کردن
> .
> .
> .
> آب و هوای سرد که خیلی خوبه ....ولی در کل بجز شیمی اصلا خوب نیس
> .
> .
> .بنظر من
> ...


طبق نظر دوستانم که فردوسی و تهران خوندن در حقیقت فقط چهار مورد اول ولی بقیه بجز دومورد آخر نیز خوبه

----------


## Goodbye forever

> درسته شهرهای منطقه آذربایجان و اطراف سرد تره.. ولی تبریزم سرده ها 
> ولی به لحاظ کیفیت و رنک بالاتره آره


سلام لطفا دو رشته مدیریت دولتی و مدیریت بازرگانی در مورد هدکدومش توضیح بدین چطورین 

از لحاظ بازار کار / ادامه تحصیل / میزان سختی و آسونی / استخدامی دولتی و بانک ها

با تشکر

----------


## -AMiN-

> *
> به شدت تایید میشه...یکی از آشنا ها حقوق همدان میخوند.میگفت استاد شیمیش خیلی خوبه.جزو یک درصد افرادی که به علم اضافه کردن
> .
> .
> .
> آب و هوای سرد که خیلی خوبه ....ولی در کل بجز شیمی اصلا خوب نیس
> .
> .
> .بنظر من
> ...


فقط یه چیز رو مشخص‌نکردی اینکه
وقتی دنیارو بدرود گفتیم کدوم قطعه دفن شیم  :Yahoo (21): |||

----------


## -AMiN-

> درسته شهرهای منطقه آذربایجان و اطراف سرد تره.. ولی تبریزم سرده ها 
> ولی به لحاظ کیفیت و رنک بالاتره آره


دور از سردی بودن خشک بودن هوای همدانه که سخت میکنه من ک هیجده ساله اینجا زندگی میکنم تو زمستان از سرما بیرون نمیتونستم بمونم وای به حال کسی که از شهر گرم میاد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## comet97

> بچه ها من چه کنم!؟


کار خاصی نمیخواد بکنی فقط به جای اینکه زمانتو صرف فکر کردن واسه انتخاب رشته کنی اونم الان که معلوم نیست رتبت چیه بهتره بشینی درس بخونی تا حداقل چند تست بیشتر بزنی و رتبت بهتر شه.بعد از کنکور 24 ساعت شبانه روز رو میتونی با خیال راحت فکر کنی :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amintsh


فقط یه چیز رو مشخص‌نکردی اینکه
وقتی دنیارو بدرود گفتیم کدوم قطعه دفن شیم |||


بستگی به میل خودت داره*

----------


## Ali.psy

> دور از سردی بودن خشک بودن هوای همدانه که سخت میکنه من ک هیجده ساله اینجا زندگی میکنم تو زمستان از سرما بیرون نمیتونستم بمونم وای به حال کسی که از شهر گرم میاد


آره درست ميگي ولی ما ها که ديگه عادت کردیم... شاید واسه مام هوای گرم سخ باشه

----------

